
USB-C #donglelife. Here’s what you’re in for - n1000
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/5/13523372/usb-c-macbook-adapter-donglelife-problems-thunderbolt
======
n1000
The reviews on the Apple USB-C VGA Multiport Adapter are also rather chilling:
[https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ1L2AM/A/usb-c-vga-
multi...](https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ1L2AM/A/usb-c-vga-multiport-
adapter)

